# Single Female working in HK



## Jeannette1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm looking at a Spa Manager position with a luxury hotel in HK. Have never been to HK. I'm wondering what kinds of pluses and minus I might experience there, not only living but working. How would I go about finding a popular expat area to live?
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## uno (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Jeannette! Late reply=D
A popular expat area would definitely be SOHO. That is near the Central district on HK island! It is simply just a paradise, you can drink all night, I bet you would really love it! Btw, are u in HK already?


----------



## stephenkit (Oct 18, 2011)

Jeannette1 said:


> I'm looking at a Spa Manager position with a luxury hotel in HK. Have never been to HK. I'm wondering what kinds of pluses and minus I might experience there, not only living but working. How would I go about finding a popular expat area to live?
> Any advice is appreciated.


Hi! I'll say HK is safe and full of excitement. There are good subway system, many shopping malls and restaurants around. The only thing is that the living area is much smaller than in the U.S. 

The most popular expat area in HK, I would say:
Cheaper: Tung Chung, Discovery Bay
More expensive: Sai Kung, Sheung Wan, Mid-Level, Repulse Bay


----------

